# New Woodworking Club on Cape Cod?



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello All,

I'm interested in starting a woodworking club here in Southeastern Mass. The folks at http://capehardwoods.com/ in Falmouth have offered to host meetings. Anyone interested? I'm thinking one meeting a month to start. I know there are lots of talented woodworkers in the area. We should be able to get something going.

Regards,


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

I would like to join you Bob, however, it would be too far for me to travel from "metro-west."


----------



## OakStMike (Mar 20, 2008)

Bob, did you find a club on or near the Cape? I'm in Harwich.


----------



## matts_dad (Feb 13, 2011)

Bob - I just came across this old post.

Do you have any current info about wood working clubs near S.E. Mass. ? Since retiring, 2 yrs ago, I probably make 1 project/gift every other month or so. (bookshelf, 6bd pine chest, coffee tbl, etc.)

I am one town away from where you were in Carver.


----------



## TommyMick (Dec 19, 2015)

I'll be moving back to Plymouth area if this is still possible if anyone has info or interest…?


----------



## Johny11 (May 22, 2018)

Ya there are many. I will surely inform them let u know.

Thanks,
Johny
Visit website


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi guys…Sorry. I hadn't been on LJ in a long time but was lurking and saw this. I used to be here a lot then life changed and I got away from woodworking for awhile. I've been making sawdust a lot more again lately though and figured it was a good time to get back on.

I moved from Carver to Plymouth a year ago to be closer to the water but I also got a two car garage out of it that my wife is happy to let me have as a shop. Projects over the last year or so….I've built a few things for the house, baker's cart/island, bathroom vanity….carved a tiki for a charity auction, building/carving a fairy house for my soon to be born 2nd granddaughter….a few other carving projects and misc stuff. I have a bunch of outdoor woodworking projects on my list. Hardscaping for the new place, building a screenhouse and a backyard kitchen area, some benches and such.

I haven't actively sought out clubs since posting this and I'm not sure how much skill I have to share but it could be fun to get together occasionally and compare notes technique.


----------



## matts_dad (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Bob -

I have also been away from LJ's for a while. Right now I am getting my place ready for sale in fall. (Lots of accumulated stuff and fix up to redo after 40+ years.) Am looking forward to an in-law apt with my older son & his family in Sagamore Beach or Sandwich area. - We both want a new shop. - Anyway, I gave away my old Craftsman radial arm saw. I'll sell my 6 in. AMT jointer, my low end JET 10 in. aluminum table saw and and a number of pieces of project wood for low cost to someone who can use them rather than haul them off to a storage facility. I have a full-sized F150, so I can help with transport. - just need more muscle than my older two arms can do by themselves -

Please keep me in loop about woodworking group. thanks -


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmmm….I might actually be interested in both. Looking to upgrade my table saw from the dewalt contractor that I have now (fence is terrible) and I need a jointer and i'm always interested in wood…..


----------



## matts_dad (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi again Bob - 
I am rushing to paint & clean up my house in time for an open house in 4 days. Still have my 6 inch AMT jointer. So if you are interested it is free. It is mounted on a wheeled base, works well - minus a blade chip -. The on/off switch is busted so I plug the motor directly into an extension cord instead of plugging it into the switch.

Several folks I sold stuff to were interested but did not have room to set up a full sized jointer. If I can't find a useful home for it, I'll simply put a free sign on it near the road. It would be too bad to see it picked up by a metal scrapper.
So, I thought I'd give you first shot before I do that.

thanks - Barry


----------



## zingasu (Jan 16, 2020)

Hopefully i will contact you soon.
here is mine services in Dubai
• Business Setup in Sharjah, 
• Sharjah media city free zone shams
• Hamriyah Free Zone Company Formation Cost
• Ajman Free Zone">
• Ajman Media City Free Zone
• DMCC Free Zone Company Formation in Dubai
• UAE Free Zones
• Ummal al quwain free zone
• PRO Service in Dubai


----------



## meharit (May 21, 2020)

Web Design in Dubai
 Web Designing Company Dubai
 Web Hosting in Dubai
 Website Development in Dubai

 Web Design in Qatar
 Web Hosting in Qatar
 Website Development in Qatar
 Web Designing Company Qatar


----------

